# Kauftip Schlauchboot gesucht



## Baramundi (31. März 2003)

Hi,

nachdem mein Seyvlor Fishhunter am Samstag bei der ersten Ausfahrt gesunken ist (Aussennaht gerissen) :e :e :e, bitte ich um Tips für ein neues Schlauchboot.

Ich habe folgendene Anforderungen:

- Einsatzgebiet Süsswasser (Baggerseen, Altrheinarme)
- Sollte in den Kofferraum passen (möchte ohne Anhänger mobil sein)
- fester Boden und Heckspiegel
- kommt maximal ein Elekto-Aussenboarder dran
- Sitzbank (kein Muss)
- Platzbedarf: 2 Angler mit Zubehör
- will nicht damit absaufen
- Preisvorstellung < €500

Vorab schon mal Danke für Vorschläge,

Bara

P.S.: Kennt jemand das Seyvlor T68? Kostet neu so um die €500.


----------



## Albatros (31. März 2003)

Hi Baramundi#h

kauf Dir für das Geld besser kein Neues. Für maximal 500€ bekommst Du kein vernünftiges in der richtigen Länge mit einem Holzspiegel und durchgehenden festen Holzboden. So etwas liegt in etwa bei 1000€ neu, vielleicht auch etwas weniger. Das sind Schlauchboote, die bei gewisser Pflege auch mal 20 - 30 Jahre halten. Alles andere, kann ich wirklich nicht empfehlen Guen und ich z.B. haben vor einigen Jahren ein ca. 8 Jahre altes Zociac S310 für DM 700 gekauft. Dieses Schlauchboot ist nach wie vor super in Ordnung und hat auch noch nie einen Flicken gesehen. Mit so einem Schlauchboot kannst Du nichts falsch machen. Die Länge kannst Du selber bestimmen, aber unter 310cm würde ich bei 2 Mann auf keinen Fall gehen, daß Gewicht von ca. 50kg ist nur noch Nebensache. Gute Schlauchboote wären z.B. Zodiac, Avon, Achilles, DSB, Bombard, Googel usw.


----------



## Baramundi (1. April 2003)

Hallo Albatros,

Danke für Deine Antwort. Ich glaube fast, dass Du recht hast mit dem Neukauf. Ich hab mir gestern das T68 von Seyvlor (Neupreis um die €550 Euro) angeschaut, die Aussenhaut ist auch nicht sonderlich stabiler wie die vom Fishhunter.

Guen und Du habt da wohl ein echtes Schnäppchen gemacht, Glückwunsch. Aber mit gebraucht kaufen ist das halt so eine Sache. Da ich in einer Gegend lebe, in der Boote nicht so gebräuchlich sind, ist es halt schwierig, sich die Ware vorher anzuschauen.

Ich bin auf der Suche im Internet noch auf den Hersteller Platimo gestossen. Die Boot sind neu relativ günstig. Speziell hier ist mir folgendes Boot ins Auge gestossen:







Annexe PFT 270 von Plastimo. Quelle und mehr Angaben:

http://www.segelladen.de/Inhalt-untergruppen4/schlauchboote.htm

Das wäre genau das, was ich brauchen würde. Preis €649. Taugen die Boote von dem Hersteller was?

Gruß, Bara


----------



## Albatros (2. April 2003)

Hallo Baramundi#h

das Schlauchboot ist in Ordnung. Das Material ist Decitex1100 und wird bei fast sämtlichen Schlauchbooten verwandt. Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel. Also hast Du vom Material her ein Schlauchboot, welches den Teureren vom Material her in nichts nachsteht. Da Du es nur in geschützten Revieren und mit einem kleinen Elektromotor nutzen willst, brauchst Du auf einen aufblasbaren Kiel (fehlt bei diesem hier) für die gute Geradeauslaufeigenschaft bei Motorenbetrieb, keinen Wert legen. Der Preis ist auch mehr als in Ordnung, für diesen Preis kann ich es noch nicht einmal einkaufen. Habe heute mal nachgeschaut  #6 Falls Du noch weitere Fragen hast, nur zu :m


----------



## Baramundi (2. April 2003)

Hi Albi,

hab mir heute nacht diese Boot ersteigert:







http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3600981666&ssPageName=ADME:B:BNE:1


Ist zwar betagt (BJ 1983), und muss etwas restauriert werden, aber mit €255 recht günstig. Was meinst Du?

Gruß, Bara


----------



## Albatros (2. April 2003)

Hi Bara#h

das ist doch auch ok  Leider kann ich die Auktion nicht mehr einsehen, da der Link nicht funzt:c  Die Sperrholzbretter neu lackieren und das Schlauchboot mit einem speziellen Schlauchbootreiniger wieder säubern und dann sieht es sicherlich wieder ganz anständig aus Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß damit :m


----------



## kh (3. April 2003)

Hallo Baramundi,
habe mir letztes Jahr von Plastimo das Annexe P270 mit Lattenbiden neu gekauft. Bei uns beim Händler, für 200Euro unter Neupreis. Den Günstigen Preis hatte ich im Internet gefunden und Ihm unter die Nase gehalten, Ihm gesagt, für den Preis bei Ihm, wenn nicht, bestelle ich im Internet. Er hats gemacht und am ende habe ich nochmal 10% Nachlass bekommen da ich auch noch andere Sachen bei ihm gekauft hatte. Handeln lohnt sich.
Zum Plastimo: Bin sehr zufrieden damit, Fahre auf der Unterweser und in der Ostsee mit nem 5PS Außenborder. Kommt damit zwar nicht ins Gleiten aber zum Angeln langts. Mit 2 Mann gehts aber noch so gerade, 2,7m isn bischen knapp.


----------

